# Purple recreation tutorial



## ruby_soho (Jan 10, 2006)

Someone on Myspace requested I do a tutorial for this look
http://img51.imageshack.us/my.php?im...tranet55or.jpg

So I figured I might as well post it here too! It's not exactly the same, I was hard pressed for time this morning since I had classes at 8:30; so I cut out the false eyelashes and eyeliner. I also used more cheek products and a different lip.

I totally forgot to do a sum up of what I used! Man I always leave out something...Sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face: Prep+Prime Skin, Select SPF 15 foundation, Cubic blush, Orchid Sheen/Roseland blush, Naked You msf, clear Brow Set, NW 5 loose powder
Eyes: Mauvism paint, Shell ccb, Little Minx, Creme de Violet, Leisuretime, Nocturnelle, Grape pigment, Idol Eyes, Dazzlelight, Pro Long Lash mascara
Lips: C-thru













Click to enlarge


----------



## user3 (Jan 10, 2006)

Total hotness!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 10, 2006)

Totally Hot!


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Jan 10, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## Julie (Jan 10, 2006)

You are amazing! I wish I had your talent.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 10, 2006)

Love this tutorial! Thanks much!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanx for sharing! Thats so hot.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 11, 2006)

wow you make purple look so hot on you!


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 11, 2006)

thank u darling...i love ur style... i love purple bc it brings out my brown eyes...and it matches my favorite marilyn monroe shirt...imma go buy the stuff u used on ur eyes


----------



## Monalisa (Jan 11, 2006)

awesome, purple looks amazing on you!!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 13, 2006)

That's really a stunning look, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 13, 2006)

*sings* I love youuuuuuu completely I guess I'm kinda mad about you, I love you, I love you I doooooooooooooo

Awesome tutorial!

Gold start for whoever guesses the song


----------



## lostcaligirl (Jan 13, 2006)

I love how all your looks have a shimmer look to them. You are beautiful


----------



## breathless (Jan 15, 2006)

thank you for posting!


----------



## tannny (Jan 15, 2006)

you always have the greatest looks.


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 17, 2006)

great tutorial


----------



## Nuuniie (Feb 25, 2006)

wowwwwwwwww,sooooooooooo pretty


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## chako012 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------



## kattpl (Mar 10, 2006)

so prettyy....LOVE IT!

Thanks

Kath


----------



## vveinee (Oct 11, 2007)

This is the look I love most. Beautiful.


----------

